# Montie Gear Y shot review



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

I posted this in some other thread but this sub-forum is more appropriate.

I have been using this for couple of days now and I want to share my enthusiasm.

1) Size and Weight:

My first impression was how light this is. Aluminum slingshots are not light but because of all those cavities this one is so perfect. I had a G5 Hathcock and I found it unnecessarily heavy and had to sell it off. This is perfect weight. As a former engineer I appreciate the truss like design used in this slingshot (I know it is very strong). This is also a work of art - heirloom quality to beat. The size is just fine -- not bulky.

2) Grip:

This slingshot is not just for hammer grip IMO. You can do pinch grip if you want. I use index finger pinch and thumb brace. I don't like hammer grip, and I don't think hammer grip can be used effectively without some type of wrist support. I am using this in index pinch and thumb brace grip only. Very accurate. Surprisingly all those edges disappear and don't cause any discomfort. I fabricated a small support for my thumb, from a L shaped aluminum piece from local hardware store and using hacksaw and files. You can do thumb brace without this support, but this thumb support makes this slingshot a winner for me (because I made it!). The attachment mechanism for bands actually serves as an advantage here. I can actually put my thumb below the band - very supportive and comfortable. See the pictures. Of course, no band slap or anything even though my hands sit very close to the bands.

3) Quality:

I suppose any good water-jet cut aluminum looks nice after anodizing. This has an industrial art quality to it. It is very well made - heirloom quality as they claim. I am a fan of paracord wrap. It is very nice and comfortable (I have done a few complex ones myself - this one is very well done).

Overall I am very impressed. This one is a keeper!





  








IMG 20140803 204346




__
gwatch


__
Aug 4, 2014












  








IMG 20140803 204401




__
gwatch


__
Aug 4, 2014












  








IMG 20140803 204419




__
gwatch


__
Aug 4, 2014












  








IMG 20140803 204432




__
gwatch


__
Aug 4, 2014












  








IMG 20140803 204437




__
gwatch


__
Aug 4, 2014












  








IMG 20140803 204456




__
gwatch


__
Aug 4, 2014


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Good review, thanks for taking the time to post about it. This was the slingshot you won in the contest to redesign the frame from MontieGear correct?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice review...cool thumb bracket you made...Glad it works for you my friend..

Best to you..May your ammo fly straight~AKAOldmiser


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

Btoon84 said:


> Btoon84, that's correct.
> 
> Good review, thanks for taking the time to post about it. This was the slingshot you won in the contest to redesign the frame from MontieGear correct?


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

[quote name="Btoon84" post="451410" timestamp="1407136188"]

Btoon84, that's correct.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice mod, I really like it!


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

nice shooter


----------

